# BiOrbs Beautiful and brilliant OR cool but crap?



## Kyo (Sep 13, 2013)

Been keeping fish since i was a kid, having severe anxiety issues, watching my fishtanks is a great way to keep myself calm.

Recently i've been wondering about BiOrbs they look beautiful but i know some people think the bowl effects amonia levels and is not the greatest in general. So has any one had or have one? Do you like it? How does it fair cleaning wise, what's the filtration like, do the fish seem to flourish. And what about variety, do they just happily house small community fish or can they happily house larger or more ficcle fish? Opinions and suggestions?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Not had one myself, but I've known some people whose fish have seemed to be stressed by the distortion of looking through the curved glass. Others have said they're good for active fish like danios and WCMMs as they can swim round and round without having to change direction! I wouldn't personally get one as they're a lot of money for quite limited capacity (even the 'big' ones), and I definitely wouldn't put any larger fish in them.

Hope that helps a little, sorry I can't advise further!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

I worked in the trade for 6 years, and i can safely say i had more customers having problems with biorbs than any other. The glass is hard to clean, the filter is far too underpowered, and the surface area is too small to allow sufficient oxygen diffusion. i have also heard of the curvature of the tank acting like a magnifying glass, and heating the water inside far too much.


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

I had one and I ended up hating it with a passion. The fish are really difficult to see and the water quality is terrible. Mine is now in the garage covered in dust; I refuse to sell it as I would not subject any poor fish to such an unsuitable home.


----------



## Kyo (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm, seems the general opinion is of the bad then. Thanks guys!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> i have also heard of the curvature of the tank acting like a magnifying glass, and heating the water inside far too much.


I've seen a post on another forum, where someone's biorb actually caused a burn mark on the wooden table/stand that the tank was sitting on, because of the sunlight shining through the glass! 

And is it just me that finds these tanks really, really ugly!?? Even if they were actually suitable for fish, I still wouldn't want one because I just don't like the way they look....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Had one given to me and it was CRAP.

Needed cleaning out constantly. Very expensive to maintain and a load of hassle IMO.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

If you look at the shops not many are selling first generation bio-orbs anymore, but I have seen another 'box-shaped' bio-orb that is now on the market. perhaps because there were so many problems with the spherical shape (magnification, poor filtration, poor aeration etc).

I've never had one but someone at work had one with a betta in it, and it didn't last very long at all. 

I don't like them, personally, for all the above reasons and they look too much like a fish bowl for my tastes.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Crap.......nuff said. Wouldn't touch one if it was free.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought one when I first started fishkeeping and it was a big mistake.


High Maintainence
Hard to clean
Replacement and biOrb equipment overpriced
Impossible to catch fish with a net
Ceramic media is horrible stuff
Undergravel filter which means only ceramic media can be used. 

I would never have one again..not worth it!


----------

